# How Excited Are WE?!?!



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

okay so i'm a complete dork.... some of you may remember how completely out of sorts i was many months back when our fabulous favoritest groomer ever left petsmart and we couldn't find her. i ended up making an appt with a shop down the road from me, a little local shop with a doggie daycare and the whole works. nice enough place, not super fancy or flashy, but they are fantastic people. the groomer did a nice job on buttercup, and after a couple months, i finally made an appt again for today. imagine my SHOCK when i walk in to find groomer brenda standing at a grooming table!!!! she thought i'd "found" her, when in fact, it was by pure coincidence i was there! 
:smheat: whew! we are SO excited today, so thrilled we found our mostest favoritest bestest groomer ever. the owner wants to carry some of the dresses i've been making, too! aside from the $70 oil change today...it turned out to be a great day 

thanks for listening, i know there must be a bunch of y'all that "get" the idea of sheer panic when your fave groomer/vet/etc moves/retires/etc and you almost don't even know where to turn next! i knew i could come here and tell you how excited i was and not hear "um, okay.... great?" :smrofl: none of my non-dog friends get it LOL


ann marie and the "YAY!! i have my groomer brenda back!!!!" buttercup


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

It's your lucky day!! You've hit the jackpot!! Go get yourself a lottery ticket!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!! :w00t: that's fantastic! :chili:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

That is great! :aktion033: I know just what you mean. :thumbsup: I'm so happy for you and Buttercup.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's so awesome!! And what a nice perk to have them want to sell your dresses, that is super cool! :aktion033: It is near devastating to lose a good groomer because it's seems so hard to find good ones! I know I felt that way when I tried to get my hair done a while back and found out my stylist had moved salons and of course they wouldn't tell me where she went.. I think I almost cried lol.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's been a loooooooog time since we have seen pictures of Miss Buttercup, need a Buttercup fix, hum maybe I need a resses peanut butter cup while I wait


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

"um, okay.... great"

but but but where are the Buttercup photos of her looking ravishing ??


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Can't wait to see how Buttercup looks!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't wait to see new pics of the Buttercup..............we know she is soooooooooo beautimus!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Not only do I get it ... and 

Not only do I want to see some recent photos of The B'cup ... but

I want to see those dresses you are talking about!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I wanna see the fabulous MS. Buttercup. I'm glad you found your good groomer. I always hate it when I have to find a new hairdresser, so I know how you feel. What a lucky day you had--never mind the oil change. :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH you BET we get it! And how! Our Vet had the nerve to take a vacation ONCE.... HAHAHA and he was only going to be gone a month, we could handle that, right? NOPE! That was when Wookie hurt his foot/toe and we had to see another Vet in the Practice. We were NOT impressed at all with him. Henceforth no more vacations for our Vet. HAHAHAA I WISH!

We are so happy you found Brenda, what a strike of great luck. I LOVE when things happen like that. Thank you for sharing this great news with us. :aktion033: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I bet the Buttercup was happy to see her friend too...I know how excited Skylar Sue is when she sees Mary her groomer...it makes me feel okay to leave her for the few hours that she is there....would hate it if she didn't want to go...especially after seeing the expose' on groomers they just ran on our local television station in the Chicago area...they reported about one groomer that actually cut a dogs ear off and then super glued it back on....it makes me sick just to write about it....

Yep...I am sooo happy you found someone you trust to do our beloved Buttercup.....


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> It's your lucky day!! You've hit the jackpot!! Go get yourself a lottery ticket!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:[/B]


ha! after spending $70 on a flippin' oil change, i dont even have anything left to BUY a lotto ticket LOL :smrofl: seriously, how did i get roped into all the extras at the oil change place?!?!? i've NEVER fallen for their add-ons! LOL

anyhoo. i knew you guys would understand! now maybe i'll accidentally "find" my favoritest hairdresser that i "lost" in atlanta! he left my down-the-block-and-affordable-for-regular-folk salon to go to some snooty buckhead salon where i just couldn't justify $100 for a cut (no wash/dry or even STYLE... just basically a trim! eeek!). i have faith that maybe he found a calling in cleveland ohio....


girls can dream, can't we?


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, what a coincidence that you found Buttercup's groomer. Thats wonderful. :aktion033: We want some pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ohhh, I'm just imagining everything!! :blink: You could make it easier with a picture.

I know what you mean about having (and losing) a favorite groomer, so "lucky you" to find her once again :aktion033: 



Archie says he cannot picture anything....  he definitely needs a picture.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I know how you feel. My groomer took some time off a while ago and one of my dogs wound up with a horrendous haircut. When she came back I got her personal number and she promised she would always groom my dogs even if she had to do it her house. :biggrin: 

So Yippee for you!!!

Leslie


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Woohoo :chili: :chili: Yeah those oil change places really get ya don't they? And then they make you feel all guilty about not doing it ..."well ok but you really need it, just remember we're not responsible for what happens if you don't do it!"  FINE FINE do it!..then you end up thanking them because they've made you feel like they just saved your life ..then you get home and start cursing them when you realize you've falled victim to their scam and it was ONLY an air FILTER..


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Ohhh, I'm just imagining everything!! :blink: You could make it easier with a picture.
> 
> I know what you mean about having (and losing) a favorite groomer, so "lucky you" to find her once again :aktion033:
> 
> ...


i bet LBB can't picture anything either... 

(sorry deb, i thought i'd beat ya to it! )


----------

